# Video From Natural Reefs 7-11-2010



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I got out Sunday, great water, great vis, lots of fish....why is the fishing ban expanding?!!!

Here is the link:
Pensacola Dive Report 7-11-10 on Vimeo


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Cool video. Glad to see it still looks healthy. Thanks for sharing.

Skip


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Great video,, lots of nice reef,,,


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice vis, What camera setup was that?


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Great video!


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Cool video, just jumped in on some natural reefs off Clearwater.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

very nice rock pile and awesome vis! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

sealark said:


> Nice vis, What camera setup was that?


It's a frankencamera, partially Ikelite parts, cases and a bunch of odd parts and lights which I have been able to piece together.
Looks funny, but I'd put it up against most amphibicos any day.

Glad everyone is enjoying the video, Check out my website for more....
:yes:http://www.firefishvideo.com:yes:

Anyone going to the Oriskany? ...I'd like to get back out there and shoot some video of what's going on out there.


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

sure gets ya going! was that paradise hole? nice video and the music fit it just right.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice, thanks.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I was hoping someone would post some photos so I really enjoyed the video.

Are you related to Andrew Bartels who graduated FSU film school and now works for NCIS?


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Very Cool Video :thumbup:


----------



## Talon1 FE (May 23, 2009)

*Reef*

Awesome video, what camera are you using ?

Regards, Woody


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Talon1 FE said:


> Awesome video, what camera are you using ?
> 
> Regards, Woody


Thanks! ....Its a heavily modified ikelite/hv20.

More video at www.firefishvideo.com


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

Great video Scott, as always!


----------



## bamaben (Oct 19, 2007)

Great video... I can't wait til Aug 8th....Diving Key west

Its great to see that the oil didn't kill all the natural bottom.


----------



## WIldcard (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that- it was beautiful.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Scott! Nice vid. And everyone knows yo shoot the best video around here


----------

